# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Почтовый клиент ,который я использую и считаю лучшим

## Vit

В свете постоянніх интернет угроз пользоваться Outlook Express не рекомендовано.Какие почтовые программы вызывают Ваше доверие и почему?
Каковы сильные и слабые стороны той или иной почтовой программы.
Лично я по очереди испрользую следующие:
The Bat,
Becky,
Foxmail.
Pocomail
Pegasus я снес из-за неудобоваримости интерфейса.
Наряду с ыше перечислеными программами предлагаю включить в опрс :
Incredimail
Popcorn
Eudora
Sylpheed
Mozilla Thunderbird
Microsoft Outlook
Outlook Express
Opera M2
Удачи нам!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

Ясный пень, Мыша - удобно и АВ-плагины к нему есть (базы можно чистить без лишнего геморроя в случае чего). Глючить правда периодически ;-)). Но несильно. Положительные строны перевешивают.

----------


## Палыч

The Bat!

----------


## SDA

Mozilla Thunderbird! Использую на домашнем компе, особых глюков не наблюдал, на работе понятное дело "Оутглюк".

----------


## Vit

Просьба к хозяевам сайта-сделать цветную таблицу предпочтений в почтовых клиентах как с браузерами.Из-за неумения я не смог этого сделать .Спасибо.Набор прграмм как в первом сообщении.Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Geser

> Просьба к хозяевам сайта-сделать цветную таблицу предпочтений в почтовых клиентах как с браузерами.Из-за неумения я не смог этого сделать .Спасибо.Набор прграмм как в первом сообщении.Еще раз спасибо.


Кк создавать опрос написани в прикреплённой теме и в FAQ

----------


## maXmo

mail.yandex.ru - мой выбор.  :Grin:

----------


## miasik

oe+fl

http://fidolook.org/index.ru.php

----------


## Fresh

М-да неочень мы себя утруждаем поисками альтернативы...
И то правильно берем что рядом ближе лежит.Хорошо,что The Bat 20% имеет.M$ торжествует!Кто-нибудь пользуется Linux?Так вот Sylpheed как раз для нее.
Может попробовать новый experience с программами,что указаны вверху?  :Wink:

----------


## Shu_b

> М-да неочень мы себя утруждаем поисками альтернативы...


По поводу альтернативы.... кто ещё кроме the bat умеет получать только заголовки писем с ящика?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

c IMAP даже Outlook Express,  с POP3 тож не мало... хотя бы  *Вот*

----------


## Iceman

> М-да неочень мы себя утруждаем поисками альтернативы...
> И то правильно берем что рядом ближе лежит.Хорошо,что The Bat 20% имеет.M$ торжествует!Кто-нибудь пользуется Linux?Так вот Sylpheed как раз для нее.
> Может попробовать новый experience с программами,что указаны вверху?


Вот у меня на работе почтовые базы на 10 ящиков имеют объем на текущий момент около 8Гб. Как Вы думаете, буду я сейчас экспериментировать с заменой почтовика?

----------


## Timoha

Пользуюсь *Outlook Express*, так как пока лень на што либо другое переходить а Outlook Express пока устраивает.

----------


## Sanja

OE+IE  :Smiley:  Ниразу еще ничего не хватал...

----------


## anton_dr

Outlook. Пробовал Mozilla Thunderbird - не понравился.

----------


## miasik

> Пользуюсь *Outlook Express*, так как пока лень на што либо другое переходить а Outlook Express пока устраивает.


попробуй поставить надстройку - Fidolook

----------


## Pechkin

> Вот у меня на работе почтовые базы на 10 ящиков имеют объем на текущий момент около 8Гб. Как Вы думаете, буду я сейчас экспериментировать с заменой почтовика?


не последний аргумент, лично у меня намного скромнее, но несколько сотен мегабайт наскребется. храню все вместе ради оперативного доступа, клиент - ОЕ6. да, можно сконвертировать. а потом, если что, обратно как? вообще, лично мне последний The Bat! больше всех нравится. но.. пока что ОЕ - единственный, кто забирает почту через хттп-прокси (с хотмыла), а поп3/имап у меня закрыт. какой уж тут выбор. немножко в сторону от темы, но еще gmail очень приятен - как web-клиент, да и как сервис, впрочем, тоже.

----------


## Iceman

> не последний аргумент, лично у меня намного скромнее, но несколько сотен мегабайт наскребется. храню все вместе ради оперативного доступа, клиент - ОЕ6. да, можно сконвертировать. а потом, если что, обратно как? вообще, лично мне последний The Bat! больше всех нравится. но.. пока что ОЕ - единственный, кто забирает почту через хттп-прокси (с хотмыла), а поп3/имап у меня закрыт. какой уж тут выбор. немножко в сторону от темы, но еще gmail очень приятен - как web-клиент, да и как сервис, впрочем, тоже.


Даааа, вот из таких мелочей и складывается наша жизнь  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Сам пользуюсь TheBat!. Корпоративная политика заставляет использовать Lotus.

----------


## Pechkin

а что, обсудим и корпоративные е-мейл клиенты?
у меня от Novell - вроде ничего, много возможностей

----------


## Granat

ЗыБат! А что есть лудше? Когда юзал дома Линух пользовал Mozilla Thunderbird. Аутглюк использую в качестве органайзера и записной книжки из-за синхронизации со смартом. 



> у меня от Novell - вроде ничего, много возможностей


Это тот который Evolution? Юзал, Аутглюк под Линух...щаз и под виндузу видимо сделали. Возможностей много...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Pechkin

нет, который Groupwise
просто в нем реализовано то, что, в принципе, недоступно в случае передачи сообщений через стандартные мейл-сервера и по стандартным протоколам. один status tracking чего только стОит. а возможность удалять собственные непрочитанные письма ПОСЛЕ доставки, уведомления, shared folders, apointments и т.д. мощная вещь, но громоздкая.

----------


## Granat

> нет, который Groupwise


А, понятно...но это не клиент:



> Novell GroupWise – это комплексное программное обеспечение для коллективной работы, предоставляющее пользователям возможности электронной почты, календарного планирования, обмена мгновенными сообщениями, управления заданиями, управления контактной информацией и документами.


Так что дома не поюзаешь.   :Smiley:   Была мысль это дело внедрить, но как-то не сложилось.

----------


## nEtVIL

Использую Becky! 2. Удобный, быстрый, много настроек

----------


## Fenyx

Весь спор не стоит выеденного яйца - зачем нагружать комп лишним софтом в десяти видах, если обычные утилитарные задачи решаются встроенными в операционку инструментами. По скольку в XP, который стоит у меня, уже есть почтовый клиент и почту он загружает и отправляет (а что еще требуется от почтового клиента? Мне - ничего!), то Outlook Express - мой выбор!

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Никакого спора и нет. Это всего лишь опрос.

----------


## spitamen

Летучая мыш эт думаю самый проверенный продукт да удобный при использовании, есть версия автономная очень удобная не требующее исталацию удобно иметь на флешки и запускать его оттуда када юзаеш чужой ПК.
А мне удобно ВЕБ-интерфэйс даи письма хранить на сервере ежели на харде так безопаснее  :Smiley:

----------


## spitamen

> Весь спор не стоит выеденного яйца - зачем нагружать комп лишним софтом в десяти видах, если обычные утилитарные задачи решаются встроенными в операционку инструментами. По скольку в XP, который стоит у меня, уже есть почтовый клиент и почту он загружает и отправляет (а что еще требуется от почтового клиента? Мне - ничего!), то Outlook Express - мой выбор!


Там стоко дырок да примочек которые делают эту прогу очень уязвимым.
Да и как клиент он годится токо для чайников для тех кто токо начал осваивать что и как ... (эт чисто мое мнение, ничего личнего)

----------


## Sunix

Outlook Express с модом Fidolook считаю лучшим, - ничего лишнего и всего хватает. а также удобство

----------


## ISO

Нахожу самой удобной летучую мышку.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ИМХО, дело не в том, какой почтовый клиент использовать, для большинства пользователей и Outlook сойдёть... Важно лицензионный он или нет... Или бесплатный.

----------


## Dime3us

Использую The Bat,очень нравится. Естесно варезный.

----------


## ed13

Пробовал многое, но лучше мыши ничего не нашел... Минимум дыр, а уж возможность выборочного забора почты и широкие возможности настроек фильтров и шаблонов делают мыша практически незаменимым...

----------

